# Rubber trim molding windshield (Dry-rot)



## spec609 (Sep 13, 2004)

Ive got a 01 sentra and have this annoying dry-rot around the front windshield molding. Any suggestions on what to use to remove this?? Ive already tried amorall with no sucess.


----------

